# Greek pilot dies in fire-fighting aircraft crash



## v2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Veteran pilot Colonel Stergios Kotoulas died when his fire-fighting aircraft crashed in the Ionian Sea close to the Greek island of Kefalonia on August 27 2009.

Fire-fighting aircraft from Greece, assisted by European Union countries, have flown numerous missions in recent days to battle wildfires.

Greek media said that the crash happened as the 55-year-old pilot was bringing his aircraft, a Polish-made PZL (M-18 Dromader) from a fire-fighting mission, while other reports said that Kotoulas was departing on a mission.

Some reports said that the aircraft had been engulfed by flames. The plane was not equipped with an ejector seat.

Kotoulas was reported to have had thousands of hours’ flying experience in a wide variety of aircraft.

Greek president Karolos Papoulias and Greek prime minister Costas Karamanlis issued statements expressing their sorrow and condolences on the death of the pilot.

"(Kotoulas) fell at the frontline doing his duty, battling the fire," Papoulias said.

source: the sofia echo


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## v2 (Aug 27, 2009)

it's really hard work....

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWpVKY-H1f0_


----------



## imalko (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 27, 2009)




----------

